# How did you feel when you first recieved Animal Crossing?



## Envelin (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm getting a second copy of New Leaf tomorrow and I am ECSTATIC. I already have big, big plans for my next town! Which brings me to wondering how you all felt getting your FIRST Animal Crossing game, whether it be New Leaf, City Folk, or Wild World?

Were you guys as excited as I am? >v<


----------



## Sholee (Oct 6, 2014)

I was super excited. I was actually living in S. Korea when ACNL was first released but my brother was super nice to ship me my 3DS XL ACNL Bundle. Everyday I was looking forward to receiving my package ahahah


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

When I got the gamecube onei wasn't sure if it was going to be boring. When I got wild world I was like OMG YES and i brought my ds to the shop. When i got new leaf i was like OGMKNJGSUIGBAJ MY LIFE IS HERE! When I got my second new leaf i was like JKFBAEUFNJWAN MOREEEE


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 6, 2014)

My first Animal Crossing game was Wild World. I remember I was in elementary school, waiting for my mom to come check me out so we could go to wal-mart and buy me a DS. My cousin had one and had AC on it and I loved watching her play it so I begged my mom to let me get one. I was sooo excited and happy.


----------



## Envelin (Oct 6, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> When I got the gamecube onei wasn't sure if it was going to be boring. When I got wild world I was like OMG YES and i brought my ds to the shop. When i got new leaf i was like OGMKNJGSUIGBAJ MY LIFE IS HERE! When I got my second new leaf i was like JKFBAEUFNJWAN MOREEEE



I'm dying.


----------



## kathyceeiscool (Oct 6, 2014)

Yes! This was my first Animal Crossing game. At first my friends & boyfriend at the time showed it to me (he didn't play it but he showed me the trailer and told me that I'd like the game) and I was like this looks weird and stupid but they got it and started playing it so I really wanted it so my boyfriend got me a copy. Now I am more obsessed than said friends xD


----------



## thathumanthing (Oct 6, 2014)

My first one was Wild World, And I didn't know much about it at the time so I wasn't that excited. But I quickly fell in love with it and I think I played it every day! I think I restarted my town 3 times on that game. But I played it so much that if you looked on the back of the game cartridge, on the metal parts you could see lines down the middle of me saving so much, lol. I got City Folk for my birthday one year, but I didn't really play it that much. Waiting for New Leaf was terrible, I got a 3DS just for it, but I had no idea It would take so long to come out!! But I was so excited for it, I set my timezone 3 hours ahead so I could get it early on the e-shop. I was literally screaming when I finally played it!


----------



## 12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

My Dad bought the gamecube one. He buys literally every single game released for every single platform that has semi-decent reviews, plays it once, then discards it. But he figured I'd like it because I was a little kiddo at the time. And I did love it, but it confused my little kiddie mind because I was a very simple child. But I expect I was very happy when I first started playing it. But then again at that age I was excited by anything that moved on a screen.

Again he bought me Wild World when I got my first DS. He had seen good reviews (always reviews with him) and knew how much I loved the first game. I was quite excited by the game. I thought it was gonna be lame at first. I thought by the name 'Animal Crossing' it was gonna be a game where you had to like, help animals cross the road. Even though I'd already played the gamecube one. I was a really stupid child okay.

I pretty much forced him (nicely) to order me a Wii for the sole purpose of playing AC a few years ago. I adored City Folk. I was ecstatic. Then I pressured him (gently but forcefully) into getting me a 3DS XL so I could play New Leaf. I'm not a brat I promise.

I was beyond overjoyed when my 3DS and New Leaf came. I took the day off work to stay home and wait for it. I nearly died when it came. I tore the box open and played for about 13 hours straight. No joke. I was so so happy. I'd spent ages thinking about what to name my town. It took serious brain power.

I do not joke when it comes to my Animal Crossing. I am 100% dedicated to that grind. I will drop money on a game system just so I can play AC on it. I will never miss an instalment of Animal Crossing ever.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

Envelin said:


> I'm dying.



DONT DIE D;

forgot to mention my bro was also screaming


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 6, 2014)

My first Animal Crossing game was Population Growing and I really didn't know what to expect. Like I can't even remember how I got it, probably a gift or something. So I went in mostly blind to the game and just have fun getting to know what it's all about. I think Wild World and City Folk were the first ones I got really excited to play. New Leaf was just anticipation.


----------



## moonchu (Oct 6, 2014)

nopeeee, but that's just because i've never played an animal crossing game before! i only got it because my angel of a cousin bought it for me so that we could play together. now, i'm obsessed. ask any one who knows me. it's a tad embarrassing.

although i don't think i'll move on from new leaf seeing as how i have no plans to purchase a wii u. it makes me sad, thinking about it.


----------



## gumdrop (Oct 6, 2014)

I was SUUUUUPER excited, when I got it I played non-stop all-day-every-day 
I got my second cartridge not long ago and was super happy about that! I got it since I didn't want to reset my first town, so I have my main town on the second cartridge while the first is being used for supplies/storing at the moment.

also going to be getting a second 3dsXL this month since it's my birthday, it'll help with acnl. (also I REAALLY want a white one, really. I'd get the pink/white but they don't sell those in england ;w


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Oct 6, 2014)

I have two towns that I love dearly, one has a road pattern with very 'town' like qualities with a cafe & spa. The villagers are all gonna be cats and all of different personalities.

My second town is gonna have grass wear as the path and its gonna be more royalty like.


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 6, 2014)

Good luck with your new town tomorrow OP! 

I was of course excited when I got my copy of ACNL, plus I got a special gift of a cute town hall model with an Isabelle figure to go with it, that sent me into overdrive lol. I made myself map reset for a nice river-shape for about 45mins, and then I was just dying to get started! For me it had been a very long wait as I tried and hated City Folk (I only like to play handheld consoles) so it had been so many years since my last AC game. The long years of waiting were def worth it ^_^


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Oct 6, 2014)

My first AC was Wild World and honestly, I can't even remember why I got it in the first place. But I quickly became addicted and got City Folk when it came out, but didn't play it as obsessively. Then I read about New Leaf and was all, "OMG OMG OMG NEED IT NAO!!!!!!!" AND I've been playing it every day since it was released.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Oct 6, 2014)

I ordered it online and it was to be delivered on the Thursday after the game released.  After a day or so of waiting, it was in the mailbox at last.  I began playing instantly and have been addicted since.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 6, 2014)

My brother got me the original AC shortly after my dad got a Gamecube at a yard sale. I didn't know what to expect. It was the first video game I owned for myself. I played it religiously every day. I would make my own little guides for catching bugs and fish, things like that. I loved it too much.


----------



## Pirate (Oct 6, 2014)

I was really happy and intrigued to see what the game was like, especially when you consider New Leaf is my first every AC game.


----------



## Locket (Oct 6, 2014)

City Folk/Lets Go  To The City: OK, lets try this. I LOVE IT XD
New Leaf:YES! Best Birthday present ever! Let's try it... Oh, hi tree, didn't see ya there.


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

I was pretty anxious,Plus I reset and got one dreamie which I didn't want but hey its the thought that counts.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Oct 6, 2014)

I was super excited because it looked like such a cute, fun game, but I honestly wasn't expecting to like it as much as I do now. I thought I'd just play for a few months and get bored with it like I do with Pokemon or whatever. Nope! I am completely addicted over a year later!


----------



## mayor_rosie (Oct 6, 2014)

I got my first Animal Crossing for gamecube when I was around 9 or 10. I remember I got it because it looked like a really cute and like a unique game. I absolutely fell in love with the game and the slice-of-life anime feel it had to it. Hearing the music now is so nostalgic for me because of all the good memories . I still have the Gamecube version I bought and took it to college with me. I saved up money to buy a 3DS just for ACNL. I love all the new features and love the game so much! I even have some villagers in my ACNL that were my originals in GC!


----------



## oranje (Oct 7, 2014)

I got a used copy of the first AC on the gamecube and I was pretty excited. I think I was even more excited when New Leaf came out because of all the new stuff they added for the game.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 7, 2014)

When my brother got City Folk a month before New Leaf came out, I was interested, I've heard a lot of good things about the series, but I was mostly on and off about it honestly.

I basically made my own profile, and I was kinda on and off about it throughout the summer. But that changed when my brother got a digital copy of New Leaf literally 3 days before Pokemon X & Y and basically stole my brother's New Leaf town.

And that's how I got into Animal Crossing, the end.


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 8, 2014)

When I first got AC (wild world), I was SUPER amazed 'cause it was one
of my first console games. I played 24/7 and never got bored of it, I loved
all of the villagers (especially the squirrels for some reason, not anymore though).
I would always bug my sister to play with me, and whenever we saw a balloon
we would scream and run towards it. I always felt my heart skip a beat whenever
I saw one (even in New Leaf I get nervous seeing one lol).


----------



## Nanobyte (Oct 8, 2014)

Envelin said:


> I'm getting a second copy of New Leaf tomorrow and I am ECSTATIC. I already have big, big plans for my next town! Which brings me to wondering how you all felt getting your FIRST Animal Crossing game, whether it be New Leaf, City Folk, or Wild World?
> 
> Were you guys as excited as I am? >v<



Well... my story's a bit funky.

My Dad, owning the only DS in the house at that time, had a gamecard that allowed you to simply download games, cheat codes included. He had downloaded Wild World to try it, but never got hooked. Seeing it, I asked if I could play it. The answer, was of course, yes.

I started off by deleting my Dad's town, and (Ugh, why am I telling this story?) and created planet Coldasia, known for it's wintery climate caused by time travel. The first character was a boy named Wibamoo. I made a shirt and hat pattern to make him shirtless and bald with horns. ಠ_ಠ
Once my brother and I got our own DSes, I immediately recreated Coldasia, and my brother created a town called Yawn, with his main character being... E3 Yawn. I don't even what

We had fun visiting eachother's towns, and eventually, I made a shirtlessfemale version of Wibamoo. ಠ_ಠ Silly Juvenile unknowingness.
She had a gigantic unicorn horn and wore a diaper. I think her name was Daisy, and she was apparently the younger sister of E3 and Wibamoo. (uh guys you're different species)

Then, ACCF came out, but I didn't have it, and seeing videos of it on youtube, I actually thought it was ACWW. ಠ_ಠ
I saw videos made with hacking, and immediately started using cheats and map editing to enhance my fun.
Oh, I also restarted my town simply because I was a foolish child.
So now, I'm currently Wiki from Wikpedia, in a weed covered town with too many rocks and golden roses growing in the water.
Welp.


----------



## meggiewes (Oct 8, 2014)

Well, I got ACNL when my dog had died, so I wasn't excited. It was more like I needed a distraction with a cute game that didn't have any death in it and everything would be perfect. And I had been looking at ACNL wondering about it for a little while so I wouldn't go out and get another clone of Harvest Moon when I still had goals I wanted to do with HMDS Cute.

It wasn't until playing it for a while that I fell completely in love with it.


----------



## Beauchamp (Oct 8, 2014)

Excited to have my own town! I love the villagers design and how charming the game is as a whole.


----------



## chiminig (Oct 10, 2014)

I just bought a Nintendo 3DS XL NES Edition and a copy of Animal Crossing: New Leaf! I'm so happy!


----------



## crispmaples (Oct 10, 2014)

I was kind of excited getting City Folk- It was the first AC game I played, my boyfriend introduced it to me ( u w u Thank you bby!). I was a bit apprehensive though, because he doesn't seem to understand my taste in games. But it turned out to be fun over all. When New Leaf was announced for the US, I was SO ECSTATIC. And then, for Christmas (Or my birthday, can't remember which) one of my gifts was New Leaf! Since my sister already got me the DS, I was really excited to play it, Especially because I was really drawn to all the new customization. But I never dreamed it would be this much fun and it has become a part of my life now.


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Oct 10, 2014)

I originally bought Animal Crossing: Wild World to compete with my friend, 'cause he was obsessed over it. I wanted to be better at it then him for some reason, so I played for DAYS, non-stop. So, I guess I felt competitive when I bought the game, but quickly loved it.


----------



## katsuragi (Oct 11, 2014)

my first game was wild world, and i had no idea what is was until i found it on my multi game card. i still remember my first villager i saw being moe but unfortunately i don't really remember what i felt. my dad had put on a ton of random games including acww for me so i guess i have him to thank for my love for animal crossing!


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 11, 2014)

meggiewes said:


> Well, I got ACNL when my dog had died, so I wasn't excited. It was more like I needed a distraction with a cute game that didn't have any death in it and everything would be perfect. And I had been looking at ACNL wondering about it for a little while so I wouldn't go out and get another clone of Harvest Moon when I still had goals I wanted to do with HMDS Cute.
> 
> It wasn't until playing it for a while that I fell completely in love with it.



Sorry for your loss. NL helped me cope with a pet's death as well.


----------



## Hipster (Oct 12, 2014)

very very excited to play it... the cashier asked if i played before and from there I was like heck yeah. animal crossing makes me happy


----------



## Coach (Oct 12, 2014)

I was really excited to get Wild World, as I was watching some lets plays of animal crossing Gamecube and City Folk.


----------



## sakurakiki (Oct 13, 2014)

I honestly don't know how to put it as the reason why I got my first Animal Crossing game was because I bought a game & it kept on crashing, so I took it back to the game store & they said that I could choose any other game within the same price range in exchange - so I randomly chose AC:WW as I thought it might be quite fun & I had never heard of it beforehand. I guess you could say I was really excited about trying a new game I had never played/heard of before, but I was also sort of "meh" as well as I wasn't sure if I was actually going to enjoy it. Turns out that I ended up ADORING it. The amount of hours I put into WW was immense, but it was all worth it. ;v;


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 13, 2014)

I preorder the gamecube one after reading good reviews.  My young children thought it was stupid until I started playing.
I was hooked and my son changed his mind.  We shared the town and than got another memory card so we could each have our own town.  Something that I wish Nintendo would do for the 3DS.

I've played all the AC game and ACNL is my favorite and most played.  I bought my 3DSXL as soon as ACNL was announced.  Check a lot to see if it could be order and did it the moment he said yes.   Got it on release day but was too sick to play.  Since I could play I spent time looking thru the guide book on starting the game up.  Got lucky on my 2nd map and found Miss Lolly and Teddy in my town.  Very happy day.

I have my WiiU and if it get's announced I'll be bugging the gaming store until they let me preorder the game.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Oct 13, 2014)

I was sosososo excited to get wild world. 
My mother had a car accident that caused her back/neck injury. She had a payout of money and bought me an original DS and wild world. I spent hours playing it :3


----------



## Hamphrey (Oct 13, 2014)

I was like 6 when I first played the gamecube version on my sister's gamecube, so I didn't think much of it then. I wasn't too much into AC when I picked up WW, but it got my hooked again. I remember being super excited for CF to be released, but I wasn't that excited for NL because it took so long to translate, but the second I started playing it I remembered why I adored the series so much :3


----------

